# هل يجوز الطلاق في المسيحية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## sameh7610 (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*هل يجوز الطلاق في المسيحية؟



- إن الجواب البديهي على هذا السؤال هو أن الدين المسيحي لا يجيز الطلاق بين الزوجين، لأن الزواج رباط مقدّس مُرتّب من الله.


- وللإجابة على هذا السؤال بشكل واضح ينبغي إعطاء وجهة النظر الكاملة حول هذا الموضوع، لا سيما وأن هناك اجتهادات خطيرة من بعض الناس يجوزون الطلاق فيها أو يبررون قرار الطلاق . 


- وعلى هذا الأساس، فإنه يجدر بنا قبل التكلم عن الطلاق، أن نعرّف الزواج أولاً بحسب المفهوم المسيحي.


فالزواج بحسب هذا المفهوم هو رباط مقدس، وارتباط بين شخصين، رجل وامرأة وُجدا ليتكاملا في جو من القدسية والمحبة والتفاهم والانسجام والعطاء والتضحية. وعليهما أن يعيشا معاً، ويحافظا على مبادئهما المسيحية في السرّاء والضراء، في أيام العسر واليُسر.


والكنيسة المسيحية في كل تاريخها علمت أن زواج الرجل ينبغي أن يكون بامرأة واحدة مدى الحياة، وأن يكون كل من الزوجين، أميناً لعهود الزوجية المقدسة. وقد اهتمت الديانة المسيحية بالزواج، وجعلته من المقدسات الدينية، فمنعت تعدّد الزوجات وحرّمته، كما حرّمت الطلاق مبدئياً كقاعدة عامة. 


وذلك استناداً إلى ما قاله السيد المسيح عندما جاء إليه الفريسيون ليجرّبوه قائلين له: 


" هل يحل للرجل أن يطلق امرأته لكل سبب؟


فأجاب وقال لهم: أما قرأتم أن الذي خلق من البدء خلقهما ذكراً وأنثى وقال: من أجل هذا يترك الرجل وأباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكون الاثنان جسداً واحداً؟ إذاً ليسا بعد اثنان، بل جسد واحد. فالذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان. 


قالوا له: فلماذا أوصى موسى أن يعطى كتاب طلاق فتطلق؟ قال لمهم: إن موسى من أجل قساوة قلوبكم آّن لكم أن تُطلقوا نساءكم، ولكن من البدء لم يكن هذا. وأقول لكم: إن من طلق امرأته إلا بسبب الزنا وتزوج بأخرى يزني، والذي يتزوج بمطلقة يزني" (متى 19:3-9).



منـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــقول​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع جميل ومهم ربنا يعوضك يا سامح
انا هقول رايي وانا عارفة ان مش هيعجب كتيير من الناس اللي هيدخلو الموضوع
بس انا اتعودت اقول رايي اللي مقتنعة بية
يعني السيد المسيح لة كل المجد قال ردة دة زمان خالص ورد كدة علي الفرسيين لانهم كانو قاسين القلب وعاوزين يطلقو  من غير اسباب
لكن في عصرنا دة في حجات كتييير بتخلي بعض الناس اللي تزوجو في استحالة عشرة بينهم
وبتكون الدنيا سودا قوي معاهم ومفيش فايدة من حياتهم مع بعض
وبيكون الطرفين تعبانين جدا ومعزبين
ومبيكنش باين حاجة علي الطرف الوحش في ايام الخطوبة والطرف المظلوم بيفاجيء بعد الزواج 
بالطرف التاني وبالمصايب اللي بيعملها
مش زمب اللي اتخدع انة يعيش بقية عمرة في تعاسة وحزن
انا مش بقول نصرح للكل بالطلاق لكن فية حالات بتبقي مظلومة جدا
وكمان الشرط الموضوع للتطليق صعب جدا  ان حد يثبتة
وحتي اللي بيطلق من المحكمة الكنيسة مبتديلوش  سماح انة يتزوج مرة ثانية
دي حاجة صعبة خالص 
اسفة عاوزة اقول حاجة مش عارفة اقولها ازاي ............طيب هو   طلق والكنيسةمش سامحة انة يتجوز طب يعمل اية  وهو شاب  يغلط يعني .........
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جدا يا سامح وهام 
مرسىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أكتوبر 2008)

> *فية حالات بتبقي مظلومة جدا*




بالنسبه للحلات دى بيصرحلها بالطلاق 
لاسباب قويه طبعا منها ( ده اذا ماتمش الصلح بين الزوجين ومحاوله تهدئه الامور )



> *اسفة عاوزة اقول حاجة مش عارفة اقولها ازاي ............طيب هو طلق والكنيسةمش سامحة انة يتجوز طب يعمل اية وهو شاب يغلط يعني .........*




مين قال انى الكنيسه مش بتسمحله بالزواج 
لاء بيتزوج تانى ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 أكتوبر 2008)

مين قال انى الكنيسه مش بتسمحله بالزواج 
لاء بيتزوج تانى 




*لا يا كوكو انا اعرف ان لما الكنيسة بترفض تطلق والمحكمة بتطلق الكنيسة مبتديش تصريح زواج
ومن هنا بتيجي المصايب*


----------



## sameh7610 (12 أكتوبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع جميل ومهم ربنا يعوضك يا سامح
> انا هقول رايي وانا عارفة ان مش هيعجب كتيير من الناس اللي هيدخلو الموضوع
> بس انا اتعودت اقول رايي اللي مقتنعة بية
> 
> ...




*ميرسى مرورك 


الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## sameh7610 (12 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا سامح وهام
> مرسىىىى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



*ميرسى مرورك كوكو 

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## sameh7610 (12 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> بالنسبه للحلات دى بيصرحلها بالطلاق
> لاسباب قويه طبعا منها ( ده اذا ماتمش الصلح بين الزوجين ومحاوله تهدئه الامور )
> 
> 
> ...



*لالالالالا يا كوكو انا مش معاك

لا يصرح الانفصال غير لعلة واحدة فقط وهى الزنـــــــــا مع الاثبات لذلك

بمعنى بالشهود

ثانياً 

اللى بتطلقه المحكمه

بيكون محروم من الكنيسة الارثوذكسية تماماً

ولا يحل له الزواج

ودوة طبعا الناس حلته

انه بيحول ملته وبيجوز  عادى 

بس غير الارثوذوكس​*


----------



## kalimooo (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا" اخ sameh7610
على الموضوع المهم
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (13 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراا على الموضوع وبجد موضوع مهم
والزنا هى الحاله الوحيده للطلاق
للاضافه هناك حاله اخرى وهى اذا تزوج الرجل من امراءه اخرى
فهناك يحل الطلاق


----------



## sameh7610 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرسى مروركم

الرب يبارك حياتكم​*


----------

